# Puppy photos&choosing a name!



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

So today me, Millie and the hubby went to visit the litter of puppies and to chose mine... After humming and harring for a couple of hours I decided on my baby! 
We had a lovely day, and the breeder was excellent she shows her dogs and recently won crufts which I think is amazing! The mam of the litter is named Aimee and she was stunning.
I took loads of photos, now I just have to decide on a name I have a few ideas...
I will write the list of choices please let me know what names you like or if you have any other ideas that would be great!

Name list-
Darcy
Paris
Tiffany
Ritz
Porsha 
Lacey
Lady
Dutchess 
Daphnee 
Trixy 
Chanel

This is the litter of pups with the mam-


Millie with her new friend!


My new baby-









These are some of the dogs that the breeder shows-


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Your new baby girl is so beautiful, I love all the pics !!! and I love just about all the names you picked on your list . looking forward to more pics , especially when you get her home


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

She is definitely a cutie.
From your list i like Darcy, Paris, Tiffany and Lacey best. (I had Darcy and Lacey on the shortlist for our last puppy)


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

elaina said:


> Your new baby girl is so beautiful, I love all the pics !!! and I love just about all the names you picked on your list . looking forward to more pics , especially when you get her home


Thankyou so much, I am so excited. 
I'm sure I will be taking loads of photos, trying to find a good camera to buy now x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> She is definitely a cutie.
> From your list i like Darcy, Paris, Tiffany and Lacey best. (I had Darcy and Lacey on the shortlist for our last puppy)


aw thankyou, it's so hard to decide! I'm going from one to the other, it's even harder choosing a name this time because I'd like it to go with Millie's name x


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

YAY.

She's a wee stunner. Looks so much like Mills! 
Also I'm loving your nails too , she's such a cutie, look at her giving you a wee kiss aww my hearts melting. So beautiful! Curtis now has 3 ladies in the house god help him.. :laughing5:


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> YAY.
> 
> She's a wee stunner. Looks so much like Mills!
> 
> ...


Aww thankyou babe  Curtis is laughing at your comment hehe, I love my acrylics I can't cope without them! She was kissing me loads bless her and kissing mills! Xxx


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Omg! 😍❤I'm in love with your new baby, she's gorgeous! And the creme, and the Black and Tan long coat chi's are stunning! All of them are stunning.

Welllll I'm obsessed with the name Chanel. I love that designer and have a collection of their bags. It was on my name list, but Ava didn't look like a Chanel 😂😂😂. I also love the name Paris. Congrats on your new bundle of joy. She is precious.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Omg! 😍❤I'm in love with your new baby, she's gorgeous! And the creme, and the Black and Tan long coat chi's are stunning! All of them are stunning.
> 
> Welllll I'm obsessed with the name Chanel. I love that designer and have a collection of their bags. It was on my name list, but Ava didn't look like a Chanel 😂😂😂. I also love the name Paris. Congrats on your new bundle of joy. She is precious.


Aww thankyou so much! I knew you would love her, I thought you'd love her long coats. She had another black long coat that reminded me of Ava! I do like the name Chanel, it's Curtis favourite out of the list so I might end up choosing it.
I have 5-6 weeks till I can pick her up though so I have plenty time to decide! ?


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jessicashield said:


> Aww thankyou so much! I knew you would love her, I thought you'd love her long coats. She had another black long coat that reminded me of Ava! I do like the name Chanel, it's Curtis favourite out of the list so I might end up choosing it.
> I have 5-6 weeks till I can pick her up though so I have plenty time to decide! ?



You're so welcomed love! I couldn't be more excited for you and Millie. I wonder how similar the two girls will look being that they are both blues? Only time will tell. I think Chanel is the perfect name for a chi with your babies markings ❤


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Congratulations Jessica!! The litter is outstanding, you are lucky to have the quality of Chi's over in the UK. Every pic you have of the adults are crazy fabulous. Your little girl is precious, I am sure you will decide on the perfect name. Looking forward to lots of pics!


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Oh what a beautiful puppy! All of the breeder's dogs look outstanding. I personally like Lacey for the name, but all your names are wonderful. Congratulations!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Awww she's a cutie!! How exciting! The mum and the other dogs the breeder shows look so pretty too. Out of that list, my favourite is Paris followed by Chanel!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

She is adorable,congratulations


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Adorable! They need to make scratch and sniff photos for puppy breath LOL


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

debrawade10 said:


> Congratulations Jessica!! The litter is outstanding, you are lucky to have the quality of Chi's over in the UK. Every pic you have of the adults are crazy fabulous. Your little girl is precious, I am sure you will decide on the perfect name. Looking forward to lots of pics!


Thankyou  I know we are lucky! The breeder had 15 chihuahuas and one pomeranian they were all fabulous. You could tell the breeder was so passionate she devotes all her time to showing her babies and had so many rosettes. I will be sure to post loads of photos x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Oh what a beautiful puppy! All of the breeder's dogs look outstanding. I personally like Lacey for the name, but all your names are wonderful. Congratulations!


Aw thankyou, it's so hard to decide on a name especially when my husband disagrees with almost every name! Lacey is a lovely choose though x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Awww she's a cutie!! How exciting! The mum and the other dogs the breeder shows look so pretty too. Out of that list, my favourite is Paris followed by Chanel!


Thankyou I am so excited it's like Christmas again!  I've got five weeks countdown! Paris is one of my favourites but my husbands disagreeing with me -_-
How did you decide on a name?x


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

michele said:


> She is adorable,congratulations


Thankyou Michele


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Huly said:


> Adorable! They need to make scratch and sniff photos for puppy breath LOL


Hahah I don't think anyone would look at Millie's photos if they could smell her breath! She has breath spray and cleaning solution in her water yet it's still nasty! Haha!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Jessicashield said:


> Thankyou I am so excited it's like Christmas again!  I've got five weeks countdown! Paris is one of my favourites but my husbands disagreeing with me -_-
> How did you decide on a name?x


Ah that's a shame! Finding a name is so hard! It took ages with Lilo. I ended up reading through so many name lists and finally found Lilo in a list of hawaiian girl names. lol With Rocky it was even worse... he was 8 months old at the time so he already had a name. We spent a couple of weeks searching for a new one, but my boyfriend and I couldn't agree on anything so he ended keeping the name he already had. :lol:


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Ah that's a shame! Finding a name is so hard! It took ages with Lilo. I ended up reading through so many name lists and finally found Lilo in a list of hawaiian girl names. lol With Rocky it was even worse... he was 8 months old at the time so he already had a name. We spent a couple of weeks searching for a new one, but my boyfriend and I couldn't agree on anything so he ended keeping the name he already had. :lol:


Funny story, my parents brought home a wiener dog puppy when I was little. We could not agree on a name. His given name was Midnight, then we went with Spike, then Jumbo, then some others. In the meantime we were calling him "weenie dog." And guess what? He spent his life with the name Wiener because it stuck! Really? Wiener? Lol. It was too funny.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

coco_little_bear said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Thankyou I am so excited it's like Christmas again!
> ...


That's what I've been like reading list after list of names over and over! I am going to end up just making the decision and telling Curtis its final haha! X


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> coco_little_bear said:
> 
> 
> > Ah that's a shame! Finding a name is so hard! It took ages with Lilo. I ended up reading through so many name lists and finally found Lilo in a list of hawaiian girl names. lol With Rocky it was even worse... he was 8 months old at the time so he already had a name. We spent a couple of weeks searching for a new one, but my boyfriend and I couldn't agree on anything so he ended keeping the name he already had.
> ...


Haha aww little wiener! It's crazy what you end up calling them! I'm always calling Millie 'little mills' and she responds as much to that as she does to millie!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Adorable! I'm jealous. Congrats to you all.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> Funny story, my parents brought home a wiener dog puppy when I was little. We could not agree on a name. His given name was Midnight, then we went with Spike, then Jumbo, then some others. In the meantime we were calling him "weenie dog." And guess what? He spent his life with the name Wiener because it stuck! Really? Wiener? Lol. It was too funny.


haha That's funny! Something similar happened with 2 cats we had when I was a kid. My mum kept calling him "ti-gars" (french for little man lol) while we were looking for a name, but ti-gars ended up sticking. And the worst is when he passed away, she did the same with another cat so it was ti-gars number 2... :laughing5:



Jessicashield said:


> That's what I've been like reading list after list of names over and over! I am going to end up just making the decision and telling Curtis its final haha! X


That's a good idea!! haha


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

With Bibi, we procrastinated for too long. We had a huge list and kept calling her Baby Girl while we argued over her name. Then we realised she was answering to Baby Girl so we called her Bibi as it had a similar sound. It wasn't even on the list lol.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

zellko said:


> Adorable! I'm jealous. Congrats to you all.


Thankyou! You should get another


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wicked Pixie said:


> With Bibi, we procrastinated for too long. We had a huge list and kept calling her Baby Girl while we argued over her name. Then we realised she was answering to Baby Girl so we called her Bibi as it had a similar sound. It wasn't even on the list lol.


Aw I like bibi, and it must suit her well if you ended up on it like that


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Yes, they definitely have a way of picking their own names. Your little girl will be easier to name once she is actually with you and you start to see her personality.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Growing up in the country, naming animals was serious business for my family. My dad came up with the best name for cats. My mother was really disappointed when he named his last horse "Smokey", she felt it was so mundane and common. Smokey lived to be 35years old.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! She is adorable and the spitting image of Millie. I suspect it's going to feel like a very long 5 weeks! I like the name Lacey because it's soft and pretty but you will know the right name for her once you bring her home and see what her personality is like. I'll look forward to seeing lots of pictures as she grows!


----------

